# Riding alongside the road - Safe?



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

We have to ride a short distance along a gravel road to get to any of the trails, and a short distance along a busy highway to get to the river, although the highway does have a big shoulder on it.

I have ridden extensively on the side of gravel roads over the years.

make sure your horse has been ridden around vehicles and is very controllable before you go. A good one rein stop is a must.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It really depends on the horse. Dealing with cars is a learned behavior. Some of it can be taught safely by leading them along a road until they learn to accept the cars & trucks. My horses find bicyclists vastly scarier than automobiles and most trucks.

What cannot be learned is how to deal with the occasional idiot who wants to see how close he can come to you without hitting you or who thinks it is funny to honk while passing or who throws something from the car.

I've only had one person do that to me, but with an empty road and me riding on the shoulder toward any opposing traffic, he came across and missed my leg by inches. Oddly enough, Mia, who usually jumps at everything, took a tiny hop to the left to increase our safety and otherwise didn't flick an ear. That little hop may have been what kept my leg attached to the rest of me.

However, if someone is hauling some horses in a trailer - STRANGE horses, how terrifying! - then she might spin around and prance sideways...which is NOT a good thing. At a minimum, I'd lead your horse along the road first to see how it responds. And a good stop - even a GREAT stop - is critical (echoing BlueSpark).


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I think it would be okay to ride on the shoulder of the road, but if you're not sure of your horse, maybe lead him the first trip or two and see.....


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

There's always some danger in riding by a road, no matter how well trainer your horse is. As bsms mentioned, you'll get idiots once in a while who think it's funny to try and spook your horse on purpose. Consider how far you can get from the road (is the shoulder decently wide the whole way?) and how steady your horse is. If you decide to go for it, get one of those fluorescent vests that cyclists wear for visibility and try it out when it's sunny and a low-traffic time of day (at least the first few times)


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I just hopped on and rode mine..Which, depending on the horse I'm not sure I'd suggest..we ended up in front of a semi. She was great with cars, trucks and trailers..you name it, but the tractor trailer was too much for her. I doubt you'll encounter a semi on a back road though, I was riding a main route.

I also ride with the flow of traffic, not against it. I agree with a solidly trained horse and leading the first time or two atleast though. If my mare wasn't as trained as she was, I'd never take her out on the road..but I trust her to listen to my cues, even in a panic, not to mention her spooks are just stops/staring/snorting for the most part. She doesn't jump sideways (did happen once though), she doesn't bolt, and she doesn't fly backwards when spooking, she just stops to look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm with Iseul and I would ride with the traffic. Here in Missouri technically you are considered a vehicle. One other word of caution would be to look for hidden metal culverts that go under the road and are hidden in the grass. I had a friend that had to retire his horse because she caught a culvert just right and cut some tendons in the hoof area. Also, I am leery of bottles in the grass as well. I used to wear a wrap around reflective SMV emblem that I bought at a bike shop when I was road cycling and I was wondering if that would be helpful when on horseback??


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I ride along side of the road all the time, the more you expose your horse too, the better for you both.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I have spent many, many years riding on roads, from rural to city, and here are my tips.
- First, talk to your state's Department of Transportation (DOT) about any laws/rules/restrictions. You can also talk to your Sheriff's department and Highway Patrol, but in my experience they are not familiar with any horse laws.
- Wear a helmet and a bright vest like many folks wear during hunting season.
- When riding on the shoulder, ride as far from the road as possible and watch out for roadside litter. I've ridden through places that are full of bottles/cans that people toss out their windows.
- If your horse has not seen cyclists, dismount or be extra careful the first time. Many horses are more afraid of cyclists than cars. Bicycles are quiet and "sneak" up on you and your horse.
- Ride WITH the traffic.
- If you need to ride in the road, do NOT hug the shoulder. Just like with bicycles, drivers tend to try and stay in the lane and will come very close to you. Do not be afraid to take up enough space in the lane to stay safe. This also forces drivers to slow down and pass you instead of just zooming by.
- Do not be afraid to signal drivers with your hands to ask them to slow down or stop if your horse is getting excited, and do not feel rushed. At least in NC, you have a right to the road, too. You want to stay calm and keep your horse calm.
- Avoid or be very careful if there are any blind curves. There are some spots around here that have blind curves with a very small shoulder. I will not ride there.
- If the road is asphalt, be aware that your horse does not have the same traction as on dirt/grass, especially if your horse is shod. 

Be safe, stay calm, have fun.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Your horse needs to be used to traffic if you want to ride on roads and obviously it needs to be legal to do so.

In the UK most riders ride on roads (we have to), all my horses are used to tactors, large lorries, double decker buses, but we took a great deal of time to expose them to these things in as safe an environment as we could first.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I would think that the time of day would be important.
After 9:30 (most morning job traffic is off the road)
Before 3:30 ( most haven't left for home).

Safe riding !


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

We have to ride a short distance down and then cross a reasonably busy secondary highway to get to the trails where we lease our horses. Honestly, it was my first time ever having to ride across such and the first few times we dismounted and walked the horses so that I could see how they reacted, despite their owner telling me that they were comfortable around most anything. Better safe than sorry.

Sure enough, cars, trucks, pretty much nothing bothers them. They have paid more than a little attention to the snowmobiles on and off this year, although that really depends on how aggressively (or not) the snowmobile is coming at them, direction, etc - we just stop and talk to them calmly until it's passed, and then move along - they have become increasingly desensitized as the winter has went on, really. Cars, trucks, and just about anything else doesn't really bother then honestly.

It's all about their exposure level. If it's their first time there's no way I'd do it while mounted. If they're used to it, you still need to be prepared for the possibility of a spook - a pop can on the shoulder of the road caused my gelding to shy a few weeks ago while walking the shoulder, but thankful once he realized it wasn't going to eat him he walked past it..but a spookier horse could have darted into a lane. As others have mentioned, caution and preparedness is key.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

I did have someone make a beeline for us and honking, revving etc.

Another thing to consider though, a lady at our barn went for a ride down the road and a dog ran out and attacked. He managed to chomp onto her horses back legs and she fell. Some neighbors came running out and managed to get the dog off of them. They got lucky. Juat depends on your area, but be aware.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Kiara said:


> Another thing to consider though, a lady at our barn went for a ride down the road and a dog ran out and attacked.


A very real risk - some (not all) dogs that haven't been exposed to horses before seem to think that they look like giant intruders that must be defended against. And some are mortified of them and either shy, or run away.

We had a dog that was very clearly looking to eat us take a bolt at us a few months back, but thankfully came to a very abrupt stop at the end of his leash...I'm surprised it didn't snap it's own neck actually considering how fast it was bolting towards us. I don't think it would have ended well should he have not been leashed.

I was REALLY glad both our horses are level headed and have been exposed to dogs, as aside from a shudder and a snort they both stood their ground....but I was prepared to be galloping off full tilt if need be.

You can't count on every dog owner having their unpredictable or dangerous dogs leashed, though. It's yet another risk of riding in populated areas, or down roads.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm curious why folks would want to ride with the traffic. It seems to me it is easier for both horse & rider if they can watch what is coming near them. It also makes it harder for a car close to you to deliberately startle the horse, unless they cross the lane like the one guy did to me. I'd rather see someone hauling a trailer full of pipe and pick a spot well off the road for it to pass than have it come up from behind me.

Could it be quantity of traffic? Around where I live, we have occasional cars, but they are moving at 50-60 mph on roads with variable shoulders. If I'm going to have to go on pavement, then I want to KNOW nothing is near by. My thoughts may be based on semi-rural Arizona.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

bsms said:


> I'm curious why folks would want to ride with the traffic. It seems to me it is easier for both horse & rider if they can watch what is coming near them. It also makes it harder for a car close to you to deliberately startle the horse, unless they cross the lane like the one guy did to me. I'd rather see someone hauling a trailer full of pipe and pick a spot well off the road for it to pass than have it come up from behind me.
> 
> Could it be quantity of traffic? Around where I live, we have occasional cars, but they are moving at 50-60 mph on roads with variable shoulders. If I'm going to have to go on pavement, then I want to KNOW nothing is near by. My thoughts may be based on semi-rural Arizona.


 
We have no choice, the Highway Code in the UK requires us to ride with the traffic and cars pass close enough to touch the end of my schooling whip on occasions. Traffic is required to slow going past horses (pass wide and slow) but doesn't always.

Dogs and birds in the side (hedges) are probably far scarier than the traffic and it is always the worry that something like that will make a horse step in front of a car, sadly this just means you have to know your horse well and teach as far as possible not to spook (and if they do, to know lateral leg aids).


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

We get our horses used to vehicles and used to some light traffic. We don't have areas to ride with heavy traffic, but unless we want to trailer somewhere, they have to be used to some light back road traffic. 

Overall, I think the exposure is good for the horses. Also, you just never know what you will run into if you take your horses to unfamiliar trails, horse camping, etc. One site we ended up staying at had you riding down the road a ways before reaching the main trail head. The path was about 3 feet from the road, but still could have been an issue for a horse that was sheltered from such things. Also on a group ride organized by a friend had us ending up going along the road to make it to the trails. Riding along the road isn't uncommon around here at all.

My biggest issue is like others have mentioned - dogs. And don't you DARE say anything to the dog owner that fluffy is anything less than perfect.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

My friend and I used to do it all the time in high school. We would try to not ride on the actual road, but on the shoulder or in the ditch instead. We'd be gone for a few hours and nothing bad ever happened, though there is always the potential. If I was in your position and my horse was used to traffic then I wouldn't think twice about it, provided the road wasn't crazy busy or with any dangerous turns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Clava said:


> We have no choice, the Highway Code in the UK requires us to ride with the traffic


 Texas as well


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

I live in rural Michigan, and I do all my riding on the road- with the occasional haul to a show or trail. 

It's all about exposing your horse to everything that might happen on the road, including vehicles swerving AT you, passing too close, large farm equipment, dogs, etc. 

That said, my horse I rode for 5 years on the road suddenly decided to spook at a couple deer, and I was nearly unhorsed  It's just a good idea to be vigilant and ready all the time, and wear a helmet. 

If I'm riding at night, I put on flashers, and don't forget orange in hunting season!


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

When I rode my road bike I carried milk bones in my pocket and a can of Halt (pepper spray for dogs) clipped to my handle bars. If the milk bones didn't work the Halt would.
In my humble opinion you and your horse are within the law when you are riding down the highway or within the highway easement, and the dog owners dog chasing you on that easement is not.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

In the US, each state has laws (or none) that control what is done. This gives a good overview for anyone interested:

Riding on Public Roads


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ditto what everyone else has said. For dogs that run up I actually bring a whip along. The dogs get too close than I whack them. After about the third time down the same road the dogs stopped chasing after me and my horse. That being said you're horse needs to be okay with you swinging a whip off of its back! :lol: 

Have fun!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Incitatus32 said:


> Ditto what everyone else has said. For dogs that run up I actually bring a whip along. The dogs get too close than I whack them. After about the third time down the same road the dogs stopped chasing after me and my horse. That being said you're horse needs to be okay with you swinging a whip off of its back! :lol:
> 
> Have fun!


Yep, dogs can be problematic, and that's complicated by the unpredictability of horses. When riding down the road with my friend and her dead broke pony we would always pass this yard with a chain link fence and dogs. The dogs would always run up to the fence and start barking as we went by. Horses never gave it a second thought. We were walking home one day and the dogs ran to the fence, and pony spooked. Nothing my friend couldn't handle, and it was just her jumping to the side several feet. We had gone through this exact same scenario with these same dogs EVERY time we walked by this fence, and I don't think I have ever seen this pony spook other than this one time. Horses are weird and unpredictable- I think about that scenario every time people use the "I trust my horse" excuse for not wearing a helmet :wink:

I, too, carry a whip for loose animals while riding- be it dogs, horses, or humans. My horse is fine with me swinging a whip around him, but whatever that whip came in contact with would not be pleased! On this same note- make sure your horse is ok with dogs running around underfoot. Even if he's fine with traffic, some horses come unglued when presented with a strange dog. Don't want to find that out when you're out on the road!


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

bsms, Great post! That pretty well spells it out.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

I've always been able to drive off loose dogs by turning my horse and walking towards them. They go from mustchasemustchase to OHMYGODTHATISHUGE!!! and usually leave us alone.  Moving away from the dog will encourage their chasing instinct. However, trying to run an aggressive dog off might not be the best idea. Also, my mare doesn't really like dogs...she'd kick or bite if it got close enough.


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

Our boys are doing pretty good with traffic, although big trucks or a truck with a bouncing trailer will still make them nervous. We ride with traffic, but when a large truck or trailer approaches from behind, we sometimes turn the horses so they can see it coming.

I am honestly more afraid of dogs than vehicles. DH was chased by two Great Danes last fall who had escaped from their back yard. Dusty heard them coming before DH saw them. He spun around and took off - luckily, DH got him stopped a bit down the road. He went and talked to the owner a few days after it happened and the dogs have not run out again since then.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

ShadowRider said:


> Our boys are doing pretty good with traffic, although big trucks or a truck with a bouncing trailer will still make them nervous. We ride with traffic, but when a large truck or trailer approaches from behind, we sometimes turn the horses so they can see it coming.
> 
> I am honestly more afraid of dogs than vehicles. DH was chased by two Great Danes last fall who had escaped from their back yard. Dusty heard them coming before DH saw them. He spun around and took off - luckily, DH got him stopped a bit down the road. He went and talked to the owner a few days after it happened and the dogs have not run out again since then.


My horse doesn't like dogs and wants to attack. Danes on the other hand he seems to think are mini horses and wants to treat them like another horse.


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

If I didn't ride on roads I wouldn't be able to ride much at all, really. That's all there is to ride on here, roads and occasionally the pasture you might happen across lacking a fence or with the gate open. Best avoided during hunting season though. I've only ever had one problem with a dog coming at my horse, some 8 years ago this old lady's lab decided to run up on my mare. It got a prompt kick in the face and has not ever bothered myself or any of my horses since. It's still around, old and grey and missing one eye. (Unrelated to the horse kick) 

Not that there aren't dogs here, they're just used to horses and cattle and the horses are used to them as well. I always take my own dog or dogs with me as well. On the topic of cars, thankfully no one has tried to run me over or anything, though one idiot was speeding along and slammed on the brakes /right/ on my gelding's rear. We got showered with gravel and when he crept past at 2mph my gelding was having none of it. I think the other worst ordeal is when some minivan came up beside a greenbroke mare I was riding, pulled over and a lady promptly got out with her 4 shrieking children that swarmed us and wanted to 'pet the pony'. 

I HAVE however been attacked by other horses while riding the roads though, crazy neighbor had her two horses loose in her front yard to graze. After the fact she yelled at me about how dare I ride down the road past her house and 'upset' her horses. (I ended up having to bail off my mare onto gravel to avoid getting a hoof to the head from her gelding and my mare was run off a mile down the road.) Thankfully no major injuries were suffered.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

A UK safety advert which is never seen on tv.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHxSz_Hvjk4


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

we ride on roads pretty regularly once the crops come in, I will echo that I have more issue with dogs, telephone boxes, bridges and horse eating trash cans than I do with cars. 

I have had ALOT of luck turning my horse towards dogs to run them off. However, the best deturant I have found to get rid of roadside dogs is a bigger dog:twisted::twisted::twisted:. I have a sarplaninac that goes everywhere I do and aside from being able to stop traffic, other than a pair of ferrel (some bully breed) dogs, which he handled easily, I have yet to see a dog with enough sack to come after me or my horse when Mongo is on duty.

What we run into in refrence to trafic, is even on a 1000lb horse, transition to and from shadows, and especially when we are riding with the sun behind us and cars oncoming I have had alot of people tell me that they cant see me. I thought they were crazy, until one day I was coming home from work and I didn't see my wife and father in law till I was nearly upon them. I guess what I am saying is, don't be to fast to assume thatthe guy in the vehical is being a jerk. sometimes if they aren't expecting to see some goofball on a horse, they just plain wont see you.

Jim


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Every Tuesday I ride 4 kilometres down a busy, quarry road to pony club. Then, I turn around and ride back. 

Only problem I have had for many years is a) horses along the side of the road doing the stallion thing and screaming at my mare.
And b) people driving very close to me instead of moving over, with has startled me but never my horse.

Only a mile? Jut do it.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Pyrros said:


> If I didn't ride on roads I wouldn't be able to ride much at all, really. That's all there is to ride on here, roads and occasionally the pasture you might happen across lacking a fence or with the gate open. Best avoided during hunting season though. I've only ever had one problem with a dog coming at my horse, some 8 years ago this old lady's lab decided to run up on my mare. It got a prompt kick in the face and has not ever bothered myself or any of my horses since. It's still around, old and grey and missing one eye. (Unrelated to the horse kick)
> 
> Not that there aren't dogs here, they're just used to horses and cattle and the horses are used to them as well. I always take my own dog or dogs with me as well. On the topic of cars, thankfully no one has tried to run me over or anything, though one idiot was speeding along and slammed on the brakes /right/ on my gelding's rear. We got showered with gravel and when he crept past at 2mph my gelding was having none of it. I think the other worst ordeal is when some minivan came up beside a greenbroke mare I was riding, pulled over and a lady promptly got out with her 4 shrieking children that swarmed us and wanted to 'pet the pony'.
> 
> I HAVE however been attacked by other horses while riding the roads though, crazy neighbor had her two horses loose in her front yard to graze. After the fact she yelled at me about how dare I ride down the road past her house and 'upset' her horses. (I ended up having to bail off my mare onto gravel to avoid getting a hoof to the head from her gelding and my mare was run off a mile down the road.) Thankfully no major injuries were suffered.


One of my former neighbors would complain because my riding by (often at a full gallop, I will confess) "upset" her colt. She kept this poor little guy, probably 6 months old, in a tiny crappy enclosure. He would buck and gallop around his enclosure and she would scream at me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

At the first barn I boarded at the only good trail riding option 90% of the year was to ride the roads. They were country back roads, speed limit 55 mph, and with a decent amount of shoulder. In NY horseback riders are considered "vehicles" and by law we must ride with traffic. I generally follow this rule unless I feel that the shoulder (or lack there of) is unsafe and that to ride along the edge on that side would not give me anywhere to go if I had to. Where I'm at now we still go out on the roads. It's a change of pace, and good for the horses. 

Only issue I've ever had with cars was actually caused by a fellow "horse person". She owned another barn around the corner from where I was, and was a known drunk. I was riding down the road the one day and she pulled over so close that her car was almost touching my leg and started screaming at me. To this day I still have no idea what she was saying. I was riding my lease mare at the time and all she did was pin her ears and walk a little faster. I told her to get the heck away from me (in not so nice words) and she sped off.

I've had a few big dogs run out at me, but they'll usually turn around and high tail it home once they see how big the horses are. I actually have a bigger issue with smaller dogs who will follow me down the road barking at me. My horse could care less, but I'm worried they're going to get run over by a passing car.

My biggest worry and word of warning is to watch out for road side trash. My mare stepped on a glass bottle that was hidden in some tall grass alongside the road. She ended up with about 5 pieces of glass stuck in the sole of her hoof. This was back when she had shoes on and I believe the only thing that kept it from being really really bad was that her shoes still had borium studs on them leftover from winter. I think they raised her up just enough that the glass didn't get in too deep. Too bad she hadn't still had her snow pad on too. I now keep her barefoot and I'm vigilant about keeping an eye out for glass and such when out on the road. Usually she has her hoof boots on though so its not as big as a concern.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

jimmyp said:


> ... I have a sarplaninac...


I would like to see a picture of your dog. 
Thanks
Ann


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

anndankev said:


> I would like to see a picture of your dog.
> Thanks
> Ann


 I have no idea how to post pics here since my photobucket acct, took a crash. If you would like to PM me an Email I will certainly send you a couple pics, I actually have 2 of them. Really cool dogs, currently looking for a female.

Jim


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is a picture from the web:










Does this look like your dog, Jimmyp?


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

I've ridden alongside and across roads, and there is always a risk. I work in marketing and I just had a new client sign on that developed specific lights to help with riding on roads (day and night) because her horse was hit by a car. I haven't tried the product yet, and it's not officially launched but will be soon. 

She's sending me one to try out, so I'll use it this summer when I go camping with my horses and anywhere else I ride along a road. I'm curious to see how it works - it's supposed to stay out of the way of the horse (not smack him or anything like that if he swishes his tail) and supposed to provide safe lighting without interfering with night vision, and supposed to help at dusk and even daylight visibility. The company is call Tail Lights and you can check them out here - Tail Lights. If anyone has heard of them, I'd love to hear what you think so far! The big target market is mounted patrol, but since I work in marketing and most of my clients are equine products, I love to share and get information from real horsepeople whenever I can! Now - back to topic at hand lol.

I've ridden along roads a lot, but only on horses that I know to be trustworthy, as a horse that is prone to spooking or bolting can be disastrous for all involved. If you must ride along the road, make sure you're highly visible, it's legal (like others have said), and that it's not a dangerous road. The faster cars are likely to travel on a road, the less time the drivers have to see - process - and react to a horse that's on the side. Even if you're paying attention, that doesn't mean that every driver is.

I have some nice trails I use for conditioning about 1mi from my farm, but to get there would be riding alongside 2 busy roads where cars average 45 - 55mph with very little shoulder, and guardrail on both sides. For this reason, I opt to just hook up the trailer and run back and forth, even if I have multiple horses to condition in one day (it's just a 2 horse). At the end of the day, nothing is worth risking my horse's safety and if I feel I can't safely ride along the side of the road, I never, ever push it!


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Interesting questions.

With my first horse, I didn't know any better. I was riding on a trail with a friend, and they suggested stopping for some pizza. This involved about a mile or two of riding on some busy roads - tractor trailers, garbage trucks. Neither me or my horse batted an eye. Again, I didn't know any better.

Since then, I have ridden several horses along the road, and brought many people with me on these trips. We have a really nice pub about a mile off the trails and there is a place to tie up the horses while we eat/drink.

We have ridden through the KFC drive-through for lunch. We became involved in parades, which can sometimes be an interesting experience.

I have seen some horses get a little jiggy in parades when things get crazy. In general road riding, however, I haven't seen a problem (knock wood).

This is all in a very busy and crowded area. Of course, this may have something to do with it. Our barn is on a road where trucks drive by daily. Our trails have several places where they run near a roadway. This surely has something to do with desensitization. I imagine it might be more of an issue if your horse is in a very rural setting all of the time and then you bring him to the city for a ride.

Are there vehicles at your barn? Manure truck? Tractor? ATVs? How does your horse react to those? If he is comfortable in that setting, a nearby road trip may not be out of the question.

Do you have any roads nearby with a trail or very wide shoulder that you can ride on? Do you have others you can ride with to go in a group? Either of those may be a good way to "test" your horse on the road.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I've ridden on the roads both in the UK and here in the US, the roads were busier in the UK but here we've had to deal with cement trucks going very fast which can be scary.

My barn friends think i'm nuts wanting to ride on the road to expose my horse to traffic but he does great. It does come in handy too, our trails were so swampy last fall that we had to ride on the road in parts, we came across all sorts and both horses we were out with did well. funnily enough the hing that scares Phoenix is runners, he's gotten used to bicycles after a few spooks and some prancing about but runners are out to get him. 

Another thing to consider is emergency vehicles, we have them pass us with sirens and lights when we ride on the trails and it can sometimes be a little too much for the horses if they go too fast or get too close.

I say go for it, use caution and be able to control your horse. The more you do it the less scary it will be.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

As long as your horse is okay with it, go for it. I use to drive along the roads ALLL the time. But yes, just make sure you leave yourself enough room beside you on the road incase your horse spooks. I had one guy go 100 on the road with a tarp that wasn't tied down. My usual bomb proof guy spooked. It wasn't a horrendous spook but still.


----------

